# Colorado Deaf Shred



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

allielizzie said:


> Yes I am Deaf...totally deaf I mean I can't hear at all. When you scream, I will not hear and respond to you at all.


best description of deaf evar!:cheeky4:


just busting some balls. welcome to the forums....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You need to meet the rest of the deaf population here in summit county.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I know only two deaf people living in summit county. Are you deaf too?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No but I work with Deaf Steve and RJ, I'm friends with Lauren, Greg, I just met Sam and I think Adam, and have mutual acquaintences with Jenny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I know Lauren and Jenny. That's two people I was talking about. I'd like to meet the rest too. They can contact me if they want.


----------

